# Laurent Koleda - Last compostion (for trailer)



## Laurent K (Jul 25, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I would like to show you this last composition : 

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://api.soundcloud.com/tracks/100201720&secret_url=false[/flash] 

Thanx for listening
Laurent


----------



## Krakatau (Jul 26, 2013)

from dark to intense , epic , impressive... 

 

...i easily imagine this into passages of a batman soundtrack !


----------



## Laurent K (Jul 26, 2013)

Thx so much Krakatau for your message ...


----------



## Laurent K (Jul 29, 2013)

an other one more old, in same style :

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://api.soundcloud.com/tracks/92126942&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------

